# upgrade home theater



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

I have pioneer vsx 520k 5.1 receiver amplifier with small size book shelf onkyo 130w speaker. But now i want to upgrade my hometheater, my room size is 12x10. Any one tell me that which speakers better for my amplifier? Sorry for my English, it's not good.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

What's your budget? Are you looking just to upgrade to stereo (2) speakers? Or more?


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Actually your English is good - I understand your looking for a better speakers, right.

Well I was just reading Stereophile magazine, Special Issue - 400 Recommended Components. I think this is the April issue. In this magazine Herb Reichert reviews the "Elac Debut B6 speakers" ($279pr.). Herb says he compares these to speakers costing $1000 - lots of great sound qualities.

Then I read the HTS Review from AXPONA Show - here is the link:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...po-north-america-axpona-2016-show-report.html

When you get to this HTS page - scroll down to the list of manufacturers (in red lettering) you'll find the Elac link. There you'll find tesseract does a great review of Elac speakers. He says the ELAC Uni-Fi B5 speakers ($229pr.) and the Elac Debut B4 ($ ???) sound ...

I have no opinion on the Elac speakers yet - but people are saying great things. Might be worth a listen... anyway looking and listening is half the fun lol :grin2:

Peace thru Compassion and Education


----------



## asghar khan (Aug 21, 2013)

Todd Anderson said:


> What's your budget? Are you looking just to upgrade to stereo (2) speakers? Or more?


$300


----------

